# 2 Monitore an Macbook Air anschließen



## KingJames2k4 (28. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute,

habe eine Frage und zwar möchte ich gerne zwei Monitore an meinen Macbook Air anschließen, der in einer Dockingstation ist.

Ich habe da an 2  32" Monitore von Asus gedacht:

Asus PA329Q 81,28 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


die Monitore sollten einen Kompriss aus Bildqualität und Gamingfähig schließen, wobei Bildqualität überwiegt

eine PS4 Pro sollte mit FIFA 18 flüssig laufen, Shooter nicht zwangsläufig

auf dem Macbook Air sollten die 32" 4k bieten und es sollten Ultra HD Filme/Serien abspielbar sein.


Habt ihr sonst irgendwelche Empfehlungen? oder macht mir die Tatsache, dass das Macbook Air nur einen Thunderbolt 2 anstatt 3 anschluss hat?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2018)

Was ist das für ein Dock wo das MacBook dranhängt?
Das MacBook Air an sich hat ja nur einen Thunderbolt 2 Anschluss wo du auch nur ein Displayport-Signal rausbekommst.
Da bräuchtest du schon einen Monitor der den Thunderbolt Daisy Chainen kann.
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Grafikanschlüsse: DisplayPort-Out (Daisy Chain) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Alternativ nimm einen großen 21:9, den kannst du als einzelnen Monitor anstecken.
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 34", Format: 21:9, Auflösung ab 3440x1440 (UWQHD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KingJames2k4 (28. Januar 2018)

Dell UltraSharp U3417W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der würde mir gefallen allerdings ist3440x1440 ja nicht Ultra HD oder?

würde es denn gehen nur den Asus 32" anzuschließen über einen Thunderbolt 2 zu HDMI adapter?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (29. Januar 2018)

Nein, der ist nicht UltraHD sondern halt WQHD für 21:9 -> UWQHD

Ja das würde funktionieren. Wobei ich den Sinn dahinter nicht so ganz sehe.
Wer kauft sich denn nen Monitor für über 1000€ und befeuert diesen mit dem kleinsten Macbook das Apple anbietet. Wenn es nicht das aller aktuellste Modell ist kannste ja grad mal so in WQHD überhaupt nen Film in guter Qualität anschauen ...
Ganz zu schweigen von zwei.

Meine Freundin hat schon ein Problem bei dem Thunderbolt Display, das Retina Auflösung anbietet, mit einem Macbook Pro (2016, mittleres Modell) auf Netflix Serien mit höherer Qualität ruckelfrei anzuschauen - und das Ding hat ja wenigstens ne Grafikkarte und nicht nur die iGPU.


----------



## KingJames2k4 (31. Januar 2018)

ok, wenn das so ist, würde ich mir gernen einen Rechner holen, der dann 4 Monitore gleichzeitig ansteuern kann, welche Grafikkarte brauche ich hierzu? und ich würde das system gerne so leise wie möglich halten


----------



## kleinerEisbär (31. Januar 2018)

Na das nenn ich ne Menge Anforderungen ohne nähere Hinweise was du überhaupt was damit vorhast  wie wärs wenn du uns erstmal deine Situation näher bringst?


----------



## KingJames2k4 (1. Februar 2018)

also fokus sollte auf bildqualität liegen, danach kommt Gaming (speziell FIFA 18) und es soll auch als Poker und Trading Setup dienen


----------

